# How to secure your lost mobile phone?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello tech guys!
Heard from some friend there are some settings in the smart phones to be secured once lost or stolen, 
this setting to send you notification by SMS or by email and where about?
is not Find iPhone application, because that works only with GPS,
Anyone knows about this? plz share your idea,
Regards


----------



## Simonjc24 (Feb 17, 2016)

If it's lost or stolen you can get someone's apple device and go onto find my iPhone and sign into your Apple ID account and let it find the location of your lost/stolen phone, from there you can tap lost mode which locks down your phone a will give you tracking information or you can have it erased


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing works if thieves wipe the device.


----------



## JohnMcDaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

I hope there is an application that can secure lost phone something like GPS. Because i lost two phones already.


----------



## ChrisRogers (Dec 31, 2015)

Yep, you can find your lost phone by setting Find iPhone application, but the the precondition is that your lost iPhone hasn't been erased by someone who get your phone.


----------

